# F4U-1 Parts Manual



## coot57 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the group and found the website a wealth of information. I am looking for a F4U-1/FG-1D parts manual for a cockpit project I am working on.

Thank you.


----------



## brewerjerry (Feb 15, 2010)

coot57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the group and found the website a wealth of information. I am looking for a F4U-1/FG-1D parts manual for a cockpit project I am working on.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi
not quite what you are after, but there is a f4u-4 parts manual on this site.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/corsiar-manuals-9052.html
cheers
Jerry


----------

